# Remixes of classical music you actually quite like



## An Die Freude

This might seem like heresy, but read on anyway.

So, I was browsing my YouTube looking for the latest CM tunes and this popped up.






I'm quite a fan of dubstep and the like as well, so this really hit the spot. So, the question is, are there any remixes of CM you like?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stuff that the Opera Babes do is very good. I really like their version of the famous Aria in Madame Butterfly, and Bohemian Dance from Carmen.


----------



## quack

Most classical remixes I have hear have been painfully embarrassing but I did quite like the Deutsche Grammophon Recomposed series where they let some musicians fiddle with their back catalogue. Couldn't find any videos but there are some samples here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0048L1R5Y/ref=dm_sp_alb
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recomposed-Original-Reco-Matthias-Arfmann/dp/B000AC5B2K/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1326127627&sr=8-11

If you listen very carefully you can just hear Karajan turning in his grave.


----------



## Polednice

I don't like it, but it must be said.


----------



## Guest

Zucchero has a remake of Va Pensiero which is really great:






He also performs this song with Pavarotti and Sinead O'Conner (separately).


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Here's a neat Ode to Joy remix by the Japanese rock band "Moonriders". Kinda cheesy, but fun.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't say I'm a fan of any of the above arrangements but at least some of them are trying to do something different. What I do detest is the idea of retaining someone else's orchestral recording and then simply whacking a 4/4 dance track onto it - to me that is just lazy, cheap and totally without integrity.


----------



## LordBlackudder

dubstep and trance. now even your mom can make crappy music using a free music editor and someone elses music.

it all sounds the same and takes no skill what so ever.


----------



## Remixdj

hello

i actually produce remixes of classic masterpieces - I go far beyond the simple addition of loops and beats - I replay the works in a range of contemporary styles - I would be interested in your opinion -

http://www.remixdj.co.uk


----------



## Igneous01

well in fact yes, i remixed one myself a long time ago when i was still listening to vivaldi:






its been a long time since i have done any sort of production since


----------



## Mesa

There is nothing, nada, nowt, now, then or ever (aside from a Fifth of Beethoven of course) in terms of 'classical remixes' that aren't a disgrace and make me want to throw up.

I'm talking aaanything in a 'dance' style, typically poorly cut with awful drum samples and Nexus presets.

Evidently making another special exception for the brilliant/terrible/hilarious Latin Rascals.





There's a whole album of similar cuts. It answers the question 'What would happen if we crossed freestyle and a load of the most popular melodies ever?'. Shame no-one actually asked.


----------

